# Marble has a lump above his hind leg



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

I just noticed that Marble has a lump above and slightly to the right of his right hind leg. It's under his skin, and I can't see any type of mark indicating it was a bite or a bruise. I'm fairly sure it's recent, as I would have felt it handling him. He also just had a vet checkup 2 weeks ago. The vet felt his body, and he was given a clean bill of health. I don't know if this could have anything to do with it, but he was sick last week. He vomited and had diarrhea for about 4 days. He went through a 5 day course of Metronidazole, and he's been better for the last few days. Does anyone know what this lump could be? If it's still there Monday, I'm calling the vet.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

I don't have any idea what it could be but I would call the vet on Monday, too, if it's still there. He may have bumped it but it would probably feel tender when you touched it. Does he act like it hurts when you press on it? I hope it turns out to be something simple. Keep us posted.


----------



## Skye (Jan 23, 2010)

I am not sure if something like this could show up so quick, but my dachshund has a benign fatty tumor on her chest. It is pretty large now, about the size of a silver dollar. It doesn't seem to bother her, though. I hope your dog is okay!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Did you call the Vet? What did the vet say???


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

I still don't know what it is, but we have an appt with the vet Wednesday, so hopefully we'll know more then. I'm trying to remmber if it was in the same spot where he got his shot a few weeks ago, but I think his shot was more on the leg, and this lump is to the right of the leg. Thanks everyone!


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Gryff has a lump too, or at least he did. I took him to the vet and she told me it was a cyst and nothing to be worried about. I haven't felt it since then. I hope that Marble is okay.


----------



## DorothyS (Aug 11, 2009)

Pixie seems to get a lump wherever she has had a shot. It goes away after a week or so. I put two and two together when she got a lump as my cat (now in cat heaven) used to get a lump after having shots, too. Don't know if this is your problem, but did Marble get any shots after the last vet visit?


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Kodi has a lump on his chest that turned out to be a lypoma. I had it tested just to be sure. The vet said as long as it doesn't bother him and doesn't grow, we'll leave it alone, but keep an eye on it.


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Thanks everyone, I feel better. I'm hoping it's just a cyst or lypoma. He did have shots three weeks ago, but I think the lump is a few inches off from the shot site. I should know more tomorrow morning after we see the vet.


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

I'm back from the vet, and she said it seems to be in the spot where he was given his vaccine, and that she suspects it's caused by the vaccine or scar tissue. She said to bring him back in a few weeks if it hasn't started to reduce in size.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

what a relief. Keeping fingers crossed.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

thanks for letting us know. I always rub the area my animals get a shot to disburse the serum.


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

SMARTY said:


> thanks for letting us know. I always rub the area my animals get a shot to disburse the serum.


That's a good idea. I'll have to remember that for next year


----------

